# The transformative power of classical music



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Both funny and thought-provoking... 

The transformative power of classical music - Benjamin Zander:


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

This Is One Of The Videos That I Show To My Friends That Are Non-Classical Music Lovers . But I've Never Gotten The Result I Desired


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wouldn't everyone wish Ben Zander could be their piano teacher? His enthusiasm is infectious.

He brilliantly uses a Chopin Prelude to show people how to connect with it emotionally, who otherwise would most likely find it dull. I followed what he said and I had tears streaming down my cheeks.

So glad I belong to the first group he talks about-those who are passionate about classical music and not merely tolerant of it.

Talk Classical regular members as a group (with a few exceptions) all have "shining eyes" and that's what has kept me here.

Thanks to brianvds for posting this wonderful Ben Zander talk!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Arman said:


> This Is One Of The Videos That I Show To My Friends That Are Non-Classical Music Lovers . But I've Never Gotten The Result I Desired


I know that feeling, pearls before the swine's.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

hpowders said:


> Wouldn't everyone wish Ben Zander could be their piano teacher? His enthusiasm is infectious.
> 
> He brilliantly uses a Chopin Prelude to show people how to connect with it emotionally, who otherwise would most likely find it dull. I followed what he said and I had tears streaming down my cheeks.
> 
> ...


Agree with you fully, I too broke down when the played the prelude. Imagine doing that for any piece. I am listening to Bach's Air from his 3rd Orchestral suite; it has very similar effects! How something so simple can arouse such emotions.


----------

